# pickle is ugly.



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

some rather attractive pictures of ickle pickle.

















I AM PWITTY MUMMY !!!
:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:
i was just having a bad fur day.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha bless shes pretty lol ! Dont even look at my Kiki :s haha she always has "bad fur days" lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww she is cute!
Love her chubby puppy belly, lol xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a sweet little Angel!!!!


----------



## staceee (Jan 13, 2010)

awh she isn't ugly!! She's so cute
that second pic made me laugh,


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

she is so silly, she looks like a rabid dog in the 2nd picture.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

NO chi is ugly,they're all beautiful


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

shes NOT ugly!! shes really pretty!! and super cute!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My eyes have never seen an ugly chi...
She is adorable and that tummy looks like it needs some kisses!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

What a little sweetie xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

She is a beauty!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ugly? no way. bloody cute! x


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

lol the second pic is so funny  she is a sweetie xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Pickle is Pretty...love that little bitey face/yawn picture.


----------

